# ADB Gives a shout out to Heresy-Online



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Guys, i have just finished reading "Blood Reaver" and in the acknowledgements in the back he gives a shout out to Heresy-Online among other predominent Forums. 

Feel proud guys!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

effigy22 said:


> Hi Guys, i have just finished reading "Blood Reaver" and in the acknowledgements in the back he gives a shout out to Heresy-Online among other predominent Forums.
> 
> Feel proud guys!


Well, he does post on this forum


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I noticed that as well, and chuckled a bit inside.

As Calgar said, he is fairly active here. Its nice to see a author connecting with their fan base.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Many other forums were mentioned as well - it's just how Heresy-Online was the first to be mentioned. Which is rather cool


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well bobss, we ARE the best so


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't realise he posted on the forums :S

Awesome though, will have to read it now :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> I didn't realise he posted on the forums :S


You should try to guess who it is. 

(Note: For the love of god, not me)


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Doelago said:


> You should try to guess who it is.
> 
> (Note: For the love of god, not me)


I honestly have no idea thinking of guys off the top of my head...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can someone take a pic of it? Makes me want to buy the book now!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> I honestly have no idea thinking of guys off the top of my head...


The initials of his username are DBC, Child of the Emperor quotes him a lot...:wink:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> The initials of his username are DBC, Child of the Emperor quotes him a lot...:wink:


Hmm...I do have an inkling :wink:

I was thinking I hadn't seen you post in a while _Baron._


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> Hmm...I do have an inkling :wink:
> 
> I was thinking I hadn't seen you post in a while _Baron._


Seriously!!! :shok: I strongly suspect Ultra, that you are mucking about.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Why so coy, Baron and Doelago? I mean, it's not like dead.blue.clown's signature doesn't include a link saying something to the effect of "my blog: http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/ "

That said, the shout-out is definitely appreciated.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Why so coy, Baron and Doelago? I mean, it's not like dead.blue.clown's signature doesn't include a link saying something to the effect of "my blog: http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/ "
> 
> That said, the shout-out is definitely appreciated.


Just wanted to see if he could guess it without being outright told the answer :biggrin:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Someone wanted a pic, apologies of the bad quality.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Now that is pretty epic.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry, did I mention that DBC has commented on one of my posts... about Legion strengths :grin:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Emund said:


> Sorry, did I mention that DBC has commented on one of my posts... about Legion strengths :grin:


DBC who? :O


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

We should be the Mighty Heresy Online, not Bolter and Chainsword  I use this forum solely, who needs anything else


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> We should be the Mighty Heresy Online, not Bolter and Chainsword  I use this forum solely, who needs anything else


I have a lot of love for this place, so it got to be first. It was also the first place to discuss _Soul Hunter_ after its release, so there's additional love for that.

But I spend more time overall on the B&C. Like, my project log is there, and stuff.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You could always put your log here, we wouldn't mind!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I have a lot of love for this place, so it got to be first. It was also the first place to discuss _Soul Hunter_ after its release, so there's additional love for that.
> 
> But I spend more time overall on the B&C. Like, my project log is there, and stuff.


Yeah that's understandable then


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

It's nice to see the Bolthole on there too, in second billing, that being my personal favorite e-home. And Raye Raye, because she's awesome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bolthole is the one that is primarily about writing?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

just finished blood reaver and....well aside from the fact i think xarl got off lightly i love it...this is quickly becoming my favourite writer and night lord books so nice one ADB


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I have a lot of love for this place, so it got to be first. It was also the first place to discuss _Soul Hunter_ after its release, so there's additional love for that.
> 
> But I spend more time overall on the B&C. Like, my project log is there, and stuff.


I always wondered ... are authors not supposed to stay away from places like forums because if they read all our awesome fluff ideas, they might inadvertently (or advertently) steal some of those ideas?

Also as someone above said, you should bring your project log here as Heresy is great for competitive tactics,list building, modeling and fluff advice.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Bolthole is the one that is primarily about writing?


Yup. It's frequented by quite a few BL authors and editors, and there are even designated threads where you can ask authors questions.

Not as big as here, but...cosy, and it has a very skilled fanfic community.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Yup. It's frequented by quite a few BL authors and editors, and there are even designated threads where you can ask authors questions.
> 
> Not as big as here, but...cosy, and it has a very skilled fanfic community.


Except that Mossy Toes guy who is a douche.

Oooooh shit.:taunt:


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> I always wondered ... are authors not supposed to stay away from places like forums because if they read all our awesome fluff ideas, they might inadvertently (or advertently) steal some of those ideas?


Nope. Sometimes they say that to be polite. In all honesty, it's because most forum criticism is actually pretty worthless. Forums are the very vocal minority, and it's an incredible ball-ache to see X, Y or Z person ranting about your work when they clearly missed the point of it, have idiotic complaints based entirely on what they wanted to see, have rants based largely on self-entitlement, or simply show they barely read or understood the novel. Actually disliking a novel on valid reasons happens, natch, and that's all good. But most criticism isn't actually that smart online. This is something pretty much every creator of something, uh, creative, comes to realise.

Now, this goes both ways. I linger on forums a lot because I was lurking on them before I became a novelist, and once I started getting published I felt a need to thank the people saying nice things (because, really, it's cool of anyone to take the time to say something nice online), and to prove to the people missing the point just _how_ they were missing the point. I don't mind being hated. I hate being lied about. Key difference. If you're raving about someone's work to the point where your ignorance is essentially making up lies about the novel, then that's what I'll reply to.

Other authors (read: pretty much all of them) are just more professional than me, and have thicker skins. They can ignore that stuff, both the good and the bad. While it's usually said with some degree of seriousness that I have the best online rep of any BL author, that comes with the fact I invest a ridiculous amount of time and effort into forums, because I've been addicted to them for years.

Luckily, practically all of my forum feedback is positive. Next Big Thing, yo. That makes it a lot easier to show my face around these places than it would be for a lot of others. And to go back to your initial point, trust me, no author really has the time or desire to trek through fanfic, either for something to steal, or even as entertainment. It just doesn't cross my mind (in fact, I actively avoid it) and most others will be the same. If you need to hunt for ideas, you're probably not going to be a writer, and it's not like there's a shortage of awesome published stuff in the world to read.

Now, bearing all that in mind, and remembering I'm easily the most pro-forum BL author out there, you can see why most of the others say things like "It makes no difference to sales" and "stay away from those places, they're useless", and "they're not your friends, familiarity breeds contempt - if they get familiar with you, they'll start finding you an easy target to attack". All of that may be true, but I still love forums. It's part of the hobby for me, not a career-based move to win hearts and minds.




D-A-C said:


> Also as someone above said, you should bring your project log here as Heresy is great for competitive tactics,list building, modeling and fluff advice.


I may do that, actually. 

Hmmm.

*EDIT: *Done. See sig.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Must say, one of my favourite parts of Bloodreaver is the bit 

Where Uzaz(?) is suddenly confused and wonders where he can find red paint. Cracked me up. 

I would recommend both Night Lord book's to anyone! And to be fully honest, except for a couple of references you dont need to read Soul Hunter to get to grips with Bloodreaver.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> DBC who? :O


Well spotted... me a fricken retard... A D-B of course! :blush:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm worried first claw is gonna get destroyed by.... 

Eldar
 ....of all races


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> ...remembering I'm easily the most pro-forum BL author out there


Tch. I _created_ one.

;0)


----------

